# The Portable Edgebander



## Shop Gear Inc (Apr 12, 2013)

Many woodworkers are unfamiliar with the portable edgebander as it is new to the market.
The portable edgebander is a good fit for shops that:


Do small to fair amounts of edgebanding
Need a contour edgebanding solution
Would benefit from doing edgebanding on the job
Video of the portable edgebander

http://youtu.be/EeXd6iZktAA


----------

